# Microsoft 2007 or 2010 Word



## Victor (Aug 29, 2015)

Is it still possible to buy Microsoft Word software for 2007 or 2010
at a low price?

Can you downlaod it for free or is that illegal
or untrustworthy?

I do not want to pay full price for Word because I use it so
rarely and I do not wish to go to a library for that.
Right now I have no writing ability on my computer.


----------



## tnthomas (Aug 29, 2015)

Why waste yet more money on Microsoft products, when you can have a free office suite that is just as functional?

See this informational link: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apache_OpenOffice

Download link: https://www.openoffice.org/download/

Libre office is based on OpenOffice and is just as functional and free:  https://www.libreoffice.org/download/libreoffice-fresh/

In each case be sure to download the proper version for your operating system(Apple OS X, Linux or Windows).


----------



## AZ Jim (Aug 29, 2015)

You can get Microsoft office starter free.  I use it for all my docs and word processing etc.  It has envelope addressing and kinds of formatting capabilities.


----------

